# Loch Ard



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Loch Ard - One of the 22 lochs that make up Loch Lomond and Trossachs National Park. It is considered to be the source of the well known River Forth.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

That is a beautiful shot Ravinder :thumb:


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Thank you.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Absolutely stunning picture mate:thumb:


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Awesome


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Great picture. I drove by Loch Ard a couple of weeks ago. Beautiful area.


----------



## forge197 (Apr 16, 2006)

Wow, beautiful


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks everyone. Yes, it is a lovely place there. Very peaceful too with very few people around. Some amazing cottages and a great walk through the woods beside the loch.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Ravinder said:


> Thanks everyone. Yes, it is a lovely place there. Very peaceful too with very few people around. Some amazing cottages and a great walk through the woods beside the loch.


Any cottages for rent?


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

chongo said:


> Any cottages for rent?


https://www.holidaycottages.co.uk/central-scotland/stirling-and-clackmannanshire/ledard-farm-cottage
This is quite close by


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Cheers Bill:thumb: looking for something like this for a while. Be nice just to take the Mrs on a quiet break from all that has happened to me lately also get to drive the AMG around some fantastic roads:thumb:


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Not sure. But there is bound to be, I'm sure. It's very peaceful and I was surprised how few people there were. It felt like I had the place to myself.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

chongo said:


> Any cottages for rent?


This is what you need chongo only a couple of mile from loch ard and a bargain 

http://www.duchraycastle.com/private-hire/


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

macca666 said:


> This is what you need chongo only a couple of mile from loch ard and a bargain
> 
> http://www.duchraycastle.com/private-hire/


Now that is nice:doublesho cheers macca, a stunning area to just relax and take in the range. Nearly wet my self when the prices come up for self catering but the B&B sounds a better idea. Just looked at there Callander and they seem to be very popular this year but will have to wait till next year to book as they are not showing any available rooms for next year.


----------

